# Tuesday after Easter Monday Spit Bridge Bream hunt



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gatesy was talking about 6 to 6:30 Ken. Works for me and gives us a couple of hours till it's well and truly dark. The area is actually quite well lit as the sailing or rowing club is right at launch point. Gatesy has guarranteed that we will catch fish or we get to keep his kayak. That in itself is reason to turn up 8)

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Are you guys not talking to each other now? :lol: Cool!

Hey Gatesy - Ken says he needs another packet of cammo wormies.

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I WAS gonna come, but that was before I saw the pink crocs :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------

